# Invoicing app



## Crastopher (Dec 18, 2012)

Does anyone out there know of a good invoicing app for the iPad that's user friendly for home improvements contractors?.....any suggestions would be great....thanks in advance


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

I have been using Time Master for keeping track of my time for the past few years. I used to send invoices directly from the app, but prefer sending invoices through quickbooks now. I loved the invoicing feature of this app though.

http://www.on-core.com/timemaster/

Invoicing feature: http://www.on-core.com/timemaster/tm_invoices.php


----------



## Walter Secore (Jun 2, 2012)

Timewerks is a good one


----------



## LeeFowler (Nov 3, 2012)

I use invoice to go in conjunction with Jot Not Pro to scan things when I need scan in documents.


----------



## D & M Windows (Mar 4, 2013)

Freshbooks seems ok


----------



## Alska101 (Dec 31, 2008)

I use invoice2go on my android. Its great sync over my tablet, phone, and laptop. Has time tracking and you have the client sign the estimate or invoice. Also has a map tracking area. Take a look at it, its worth the look....


----------



## LeeFowler (Nov 3, 2012)

Alska101 said:


> I use invoice2go on my android. Its great sync over my tablet, phone, and laptop. Has time tracking and you have the client sign the estimate or invoice. Also has a map tracking area. Take a look at it, its worth the look....


You can sign on the device? I can't seem to find this function.


----------



## Alska101 (Dec 31, 2008)

LeeFowler said:


> You can sign on the device? I can't seem to find this function.


you may need to upgrade. You can check there website to see how to use this part of the app. But I love it... I am down to only printing about 1 in 100 invoices out. I just email the estimate and then the invoice, they also have PayPal in app


----------



## mcabbage (Oct 23, 2008)

How do you do time tracking with it? Not seeng that?
Thanks Mike


----------



## LeeFowler (Nov 3, 2012)

mcabbage said:


> How do you do time tracking with it? Not seeng that?
> Thanks Mike


Ha. I use the app quite a bit and I'm not seeing time tracking, signature or PayPal. Maybe the android version and iOS version are different.


----------



## LeeFowler (Nov 3, 2012)

I think some of these features are stand alone apps made by the same company.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Paypal is in the settings on android. But where are these other features?'


----------



## Alska101 (Dec 31, 2008)

LeeFowler said:


> Ha. I use the app quite a bit and I'm not seeing time tracking, signature or PayPal. Maybe the android version and iOS version are different.


Look on the website for the apps... calendar2go and PayPal is built in....


----------

